# audi power steering



## goose25 (Apr 7, 2011)

04 audi 3.0 cannot get air out of system. found no leaks and replaced the pump. there seems to be excessive flow at the resovoir causing the fluid to airate and bubbles out of the vent in the cap, but the pump pressure valve controls this right? any help would be nice '
thanks


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

Quite late in response but... there is likely a leak on the low pressure side of the power steering system. The common symptom is no fluid leak yet pump audibly whines especially in cold weather when the fluid is thicker. Since it is on the low pressure side, the leak sucks air in and no fluid comes out causing the cavitation noise in the pump and constant fluid aeration in the reservoir. Recrimp all clamp connections on the low pressure side.


----------



## Alexshsz (Sep 20, 2017)

i have a mpx underdrive pulley and a mpx power steering bracket what size power steering belt do i need? any idea guys??


----------

